# Datenbankabfrage in einem Textfeld ausgeben



## vergangenheit (16. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe keine Ahnung von Datenbankanbindung in Java. 
Hab daher im Internet rumgesucht und habe die reine Datenbankanbindung mit Access hinbekommen.
Ich habe eine Kontoverwaltung, in der ich die Datenbankanbindung realisiere.


```
System.out.println(resultSet.getString(1)+"\t"+resultSet.getString(2)+ 
	       "\t"+resultSet.getString(3));
```

So gebe ich auf der Console die Ergebnisse aus. 
Ich habe aber eine extra GUI mit Textfeldern, in denen ich das ausgeben möchte.
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wie ich das hinbekommen kann.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


LG


----------



## semi (16. Dez 2007)

Erstelle eine Klasse Konto und verwende sie in deiner GUI und als Ergebnis von Abfragen.
z.B.
	
	
	
	





```
public class Konto
{
   private String nummer;
   private String blz;
   private String inhaber;

   public Konto()
   {
   }

   public Konto(String nummer, String blz, String inhaber)
   {
      this.nummer  = nummer;
      this.blz     = blz;
      this.inhaber = inhaber;
   }

   // Getter und Setter, equals() und hashCode()
}
```
In deiner GUI hast du dann zwei Methoden (+ eine zum Prüfen der Eingabe), mit denen du die Kontoangaben setzen oder lesen kannst.
	
	
	
	





```
public void modelToView(Konto konto)
{
   if(konto != null)
   {
      nummerTextField.setText(konto.getNummer());
      blzTextField.setText(konto.getBlz());
      inhaberTextField.setText(konto.getInhaber());
   }
   else
   {
      nummerTextField.setText(null);
      blzTextField.setText(null);
      inhaberTextField.setText(null);
   }
}

public Konto viewToModel()
{
   Konto konto = new Konto();
   
   konto.setNummer(nummerTextField.getText()); // Beachte, dass getText() einen leeren String liefert!
   konto.setBlz(blzTextField.getText());
   konto.setInhaber(inhaberTextField.getText());
   
   return konto;
}
```


----------



## vergangenheit (19. Dez 2007)

danke

gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2007)

vergangenheit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke
> 
> gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


Was schwebt dir den so vor? Für so gut wie jedes Problem gibt es mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten.


----------

